# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Wirelles Users Wall

## loser

//μεταφορά από το forum του uop 

Zak
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλα λοιπόν: 
1ον-αν όλα πάνε καλά όπως όλοι ευχόμαστε και στηθεί τελικά σε κανα μήνα το wireless έστω και υποτυπωδώς,και αν ζητήσουν παιδιά απ' την τρίπολη(άσχετα με το uop,πχ που πάνε σχολείο ή φοιτητές που έρχονται μερικά σαββατοκύριακα τρίπολη)θα τούς επιτρέψουμε να μπούν και αυτοί στο δίκτυο??? 
Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατι νομίζω πώς αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους φοιτητες που δεν βλέπουν ούτε αγιο θώδωρα ούτε σε άλλον και έτσι τα πιο πολλά access points ίσως βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση(είμαι ντόπιος και σαφίτης και ξέρω παιδιά σε καίρια σημεία που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν άμα βέβαια θελήσουν να μπούν). 
2ον-Αν μπούν αυτοί ή ακόμα αν μπούν πολλοί φοιτητές(ίσως και από το νέο ακαδημα'ι'κό έτος),ο κωλοκοτρονοβράχος(!!!!)δεν δέχεται άλλους!!!(αποκλείεται να βλέπουν όλοι σε άλλους). 
Μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί η κεραία ώστε να σηκώσει άλλους???? 
(Είχα ακούσει ότι μπορεί να μπεί 2η) 
3ον-Αν καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε ρεύμα μέχρι το θρόνο του θωδωρή(!!!) και βέβαια αν μαζευτουν πολλοί υποψήφιοι στην ανατολική τρίπολη(όπως βλέπεις απ το θρόνο)θα παρακαλούσα να στήσουμε και εκεί μια κεραία, γιατί πιστέψτε με,από εδώ είμαι, το σημείο του θρόνου βλέπει όλη μα όλη την τρίπολη και όχι τα 3/4 όπως καλύπτει ο τόπος που είναι στημένες οι κεραίες(βασικά τις στήσαν εκεί επειδή βαριόνταν να τραβήξουν ρεύμα!!!). 

Αναμένω απαντήσεις... 

Zakk 

Υ.Γ.Fear no beer 

_________________


Loser 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) το δύκτιο είναι ανοιχτό προς όλους φοιτητές και μη. Αλλιώς δεν θα λεγόταν trwn αλλά students of uop wireless. 
2-3) μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες κάτι, η κεραία που έχει μπεί στον Αγ. Θώδορα σκόπος της είναι περισσότερο backbone. Δεν θα στοχεύουν όλοι σε αυτήν (αφού δεν την βλέπουν και όλοι) αλλά θα μπαίνουν μέσω κάποιας p2p σύνδεση ή μέσω κάποιου άλλου bacnbone από αυτούς που σκοπεύουμε άμεσσα να στήσουμε. zac έγραψε: 
βασικά τις στήσαν εκεί επειδή βαριόνταν να τραβήξουν ρεύμα!!! 
Στο είπα ήδη η κεραία στήθηκε εκεί γιατί εκεί μας δώσανε ρέυμα και ιστό. Το να τραβήξουμε μια μπαλαντέζα τόσα μέτρα και να στήσουμε έναν ιστό μέσα στο δάσος δεν είναι ούτε ωραίο αλλά ούτε και νόμιμο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_________________

Zak
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Δεν εννοούσα τη δικιά σας κεραία πανέξυπνε! 
Όλες τις κεραίες μαζί εννοούσα!!! 
Θα ήταν καλύτερα να τις έβαζαν πάνω απ το άγαλμα 
Zakk
_________________


Undertaker
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πέτρο, μελλοντικά όταν το δίκτυο μεγαλώσει, θα υπάρχουν ΑΡ παντού, οπότε όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο πολύ απλά θα συνδέεται στο πιο κοντινό και προσβάσιμο ΑΡ γι'αυτόν. 
Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ό,τι έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα έχει πληρωθεί από την τσέπη μας. Οπότε, είναι στην βούληση και τσέπη του καθενός αν τελικά θα βάλει client ή αν θα βάλει ΑΡ και θα κάνει και link με Αγ. Θεόδωρα. Τα ΑΡ's που εσύ ζητάς να εγκατασταθούν σε όλη την πόλη, πρέπει κάποιος να τα πληρώσει. Το ζήτημα είναι ποιός θα είναι αυτός! 

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ : Προς το παρόν συνδεόμαστε όλοι Αγ. Θεόδωρα, μιας και δεν είμαστε πολλοί. Όταν ο αριθμός μας αρχίζει να μεγαλώνει, τότε αρχίζουμε και "σπάμε" σε υποδίκτυα, δηλαδή στις περιοχές με τους περισσότερους χρήστες θα στήνεται και ένα ΑΡ κτλ. Αυτή είναι η πρότασή μου. 

Loser έγραψε: 
Δεν θα στοχεύουν όλοι σε αυτήν (αφού δεν την βλέπουν και όλοι) αλλά θα μπαίνουν μέσω κάποιας p2p σύνδεση ή μέσω κάποιου άλλου bacnbone από αυτούς που σκοπεύουμε άμεσσα να στήσουμε. 


Η χρήση του Αγ. Θεόδωρα μελλοντικά θα είναι να συνδέει όλα τα "τοπικά" AP μεταξύ τους. 

___________________________
Warchief

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Μου φαίνεται πως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, υπολογίζετε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο ή μαλλον καλύτερα χωρίς τους ξενοδόχους. 
Για να εξηγούμαστε o κόμβος trwn-ΑγιοςΘόδωρας και trwn-uop δεν είναι δημόσιος, κοινώς δεν τον έβαλε το κράτος αλλά κάποιοι πλήρωσαν για να μπεί. 
Αναλυτικότερα οι δύο κόμβοι είναι ιδιοκτησία war-chief, και fot, καθώς επίσης ισότιμη βαρύτητα στην συνέχεια ύπαρξης τον δύο κόμβων έχει και ο mohe-L. 
Πράγμα που σημαίνει (συγγνώμη αν φανώ ερειστικός) πως αν θελήσουμε αύριο το πρω,ι bye bye TRWN... 
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι διατεθημένος να δώσω πρόσβαση στον κόμβο trwn-ΑγιοςΘόδωρας σε κανέναν Leechera παρά σε 5-10(max) ΒΒlinks που θα συνδέουν την πόλη και ΟΧΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΞΕΙΣ.... 
Οπότε την λογική πάρτε εξοπλισμό και στοχεύστε ΑγΘόδωρα ξεχάστε την από τώρα.... 
Πάρτε εξοπλισμό στηστε τον και αν βολεύετε στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα σας δωθεί πρόσβαση στον ΑγΘόδωρα. 

...ΜΗΝ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ.... 

Με αυτήν την λογική δεν ΘΑ υπάρξει δίκτυο.... 

Φιλικά (πάντα) 

-Γιώργος a.k.a war-chief
_________________

Loser

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αν και με μπέρδεψες λίγο warchief (διάβασα 3 φορές το post για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς) νομίζω ότι τελικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Πρώτο λόγο στο trwn (και συγκεκριμένα για το υπάρχον link) έχουν αυτοί που πλήρωσαν, ύστερα αυτοί που έτρεξαν και ακολουθούν οι υπόλοιποι. Όσο αφορά τον Αγ. Θώδορα νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που έχουν αναμειχθεί ως τώρα έχουν ήδη ξεχάσει την λύση στοχεύω το βουνό και.... Υπενθημίζω και ενημερώνω ότι ένα ασύρματο δύκτιο που θα καλύπτει μια ολόκληρη πόλη δεν είναι απλό όπως πέρνω μια τυχαία IP και ορμάω (όπως με ένα δύκτιο σπιτιού), αλλά εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με routing, IPs καθορισμένες, IP mask και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα πραγματάκια.
_________________

fotos

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Γειά, 

Όπως είπε ο έτερος οπλαρχηγός πάρα πολύ σωστά, ο Αγ. Θεόδωρας θα εξυπηρετήσει μόνο για 3-4 BB links (ούτε καν 5-10), και ο βασικός σκοπός του είναι να συνδέσει απομακρυσμένες περιοχές (βλέπε UoP με πόλη ή χώρα πες το όπως θες κτλ.). 

Προς το παρόν ο Αγ. Θόδωρας είναι ανοιχτός για να πραγματοποιηθούν μερικές δοκιμές. Στο μέλλον ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα πέσει access list. 

Τα δύο links έχουν στηθεί με αίμα και ιδρώτα (και πολλά λεφτά από την τσέπη μας). Είναι εύκολο και απλό να λέμε ότι ΟΤΑΝ και ΑΜΑ παίξει το δίκτυο θα μπώ και εγώ μέσα. Το δύσκολο είναι να συνεισφέρουμε με την όρεξη μας και τις γνώσεις μας (και εννίοτε το πορτοφόλι μας). 

Undertaker έγραψε: 

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ : Προς το παρόν συνδεόμαστε όλοι Αγ. Θεόδωρα, μιας και δεν είμαστε πολλοί. Όταν ο αριθμός μας αρχίζει να μεγαλώνει, τότε αρχίζουμε και "σπάμε" σε υποδίκτυα, δηλαδή στις περιοχές με τους περισσότερους χρήστες θα στήνεται και ένα ΑΡ κτλ. Αυτή είναι η πρότασή μου. 



Κακό συμπέρασμα. Ο Αγ. Θόδωρας θα κορεστεί γρήγορα, και μετά άντε ανέβα στην ταράτσα να αλλάζεις κατεύθυνση στις κεραίες, ρυθμίσεις, κ.ο.κ. Φτιάχνουμε links για να μείνουν. Όταν αρχίσει να πέφτει ο Αγ. Θόδωρας θα σκεφτούμε την επέκταση; 

Loser έγραψε: 

Υπενθημίζω και ενημερώνω ότι ένα ασύρματο δύκτιο που θα καλύπτει μια ολόκληρη πόλη δεν είναι απλό όπως πέρνω μια τυχαία IP και ορμάω (όπως με ένα δύκτιο σπιτιού), αλλά εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με routing, IPs καθορισμένες, IP mask και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα πραγματάκια. 



Σωστός ο Αντρέας. Θέλει σωστό σχεδιασμό για να μην βρεθούμε προ εκπλήψεων όπως βρέθηκαν στο AWMN. Και αυτό θα είναι ένα από τα πιό δύσκολα κομμάτια του εγχειρήματος. Κάντο σωστά στην αρχή και το απολαμβάνεις για μια ζωή. Κάντο λάθος και θα τρέχεις για μια ζωή. 

Καλό θα ήταν η συζήτηση να μεταφερθεί στο http://www.awmn.gr/forum. 
Για πληρότητα υπάρχει και το http://www.trwn.gr. 

Τα λέμε, 
-fot
_________________

xpapazaf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Λίγο παρακινδυνευμένα τα λόγια σου φίλε Γιώργο. Εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι… 

georgep έγραψε: 

Για να εξηγούμαστε o κόμβος trwn-ΑγιοςΘόδωρας και trwn-uop δεν είναι δημόσιος, κοινώς δεν τον έβαλε το κράτος αλλά κάποιοι πλήρωσαν για να μπεί. 
Αναλυτικότερα οι δύο κόμβοι είναι ιδιοκτησία war-chief, και fot, καθώς επίσης ισότιμη βαρύτητα στην συνέχεια ύπαρξης τον δύο κόμβων έχει και ο mohe-L. 
Πράγμα που σημαίνει (συγγνώμη αν φανώ ερειστικός) πως αν θελήσουμε αύριο το πρω,ι bye bye TRWN... 



Σε μια συλλογική προσπάθεια δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά και μη. Από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείτε το όνομα TRWN(Tripoli-Wireless-Network) πρέπει να κατανοήσετε ότι οι κόμβοι δεν είναι του War-chief και του fot, αλλά του συνόλου του tripoli-wireless-team. Δεν νομίζω να ζητήσατε από κάποιον χρηματικό ποσό για το σκοπό αυτό, και να σας είπε όχι. Εγώ μάλιστα ακόμα και τώρα είμαι διατεθειμένος να δώσω χρήματα για τα μηχανήματα που είχατε πάρει στην αρχή, αλλά και για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε στο μέλλον. 

Χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια ισοπέδωσης της όλης προσπάθειας, ίσα ίσα μάλιστα βγάζω και το καπέλο σε αυτούς που την άρχισαν, θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως οι αδαείς επί του θέματος θα πρέπει να προσέχουν τις εκφράσεις τους, τον τρόπο που τις εκδηλώνουν, αλλά και το σκοπό που το κάνουν αυτό. 
Δεν σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι εγώ ο αδαής επειδή δεν βλέπω την κεραία στον Άγιο Θόδωρο ,θα πω ότι μερικοί βαριούνται να κόψουν τα δέντρα που την κρύβουν. Αλλά και από την άλλη πλευρά, εγώ ο ειδήμων (που η θέση μου είναι πολύ λεπτή) δεν θα πω σε κάποιον: “Κοίτα…πάρε τον εξοπλισμό εσύ και εάν δω εγώ ότι βολεύει στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα σου δώσω πρόσβαση στον Άγιο(μεγάλη η χάρη του).” 
Γιατί κάποιος δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να πάρει εξοπλισμό και στο τέλος να τον πετάξει επειδή η μόνη λύση(που βασικά του δίνουμε εμείς) είναι ο Άγιο Θόδωρος, και δεν τον βλέπει. 

Άρα λοιπόν… 

Κύριοι ενδιαφερόμενοι 
Ήδη το πρώτο link είναι UP(χειροκροτήματα και ζητωκραυγές) 
Αυτό οφείλεται στην οικειοθελή προσπάθεια των κυρίων…(δείχνω 
τους fot, war-chief, MoHe-L και άλλους ). (χειροκροτήματα) 
Ας μας πουν δύο λόγια για την εμπειρία τους. Κύριοι ελάτε…μπλα μπλα 
μπλα. 
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ (χειροκροτήματα). 

Και τώρα ένα θέμα που όλους σας ενδιαφέρει… πώς θα συμβάλετε και 
εσείς!!! Παρακαλώ όχι ερωτήσεις, όλα θα διευκρινιστούν. 
1)Η κεραία του Άγιου Θόδωρου δεν αλλάζει θέση, αλλά ούτε και 
τα δέντρα που βρίσκονται μπροστά της. Τα σπίτια που δεν 
βλέπουν, δεν θα χρειαστούν έναν μαύρο πάνω σε μια σκάλα 
που θα κρατάει μία κεραία. Πάντοτε και για οτιδήποτε 
υπάρχουν πιο ανθρώπινοι και λογικοί τρόποι. Αφήστε κάποιους 
που γνωρίζουν να τους σκεφτούν. 
2)Όλοι όσοι δηλώσετε ενδιαφέρoν, να είστε σίγουροι , όπου και 
εάν βρίσκεστε ότι θα συνδεθείτε, πρέπει όμως να έχετε υπομονή 
και να δείξετε κατανόηση και εμπιστοσύνη σε κάποια άτομα. 
3)Εσάς σαν απλούς χρήστες δεν χρειάζεται να σας ενδιαφέρει ποια 
υποδίκτυα, τι ΙΡ και πόσα BBLinks θα πέσουν πάνω σε κάθε 
κόμβο. Αυτό θα το λύσουν κάποιοι που γνωρίζουν, σύμφωνα με 
τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες. 
4)Από τη στιγμή που υπάρξει ένα γενικό πλάνο, το οποίο θα σας 
κοινοποιηθεί, τότε εσείς θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσετε κατάλληλο 
εξοπλισμό. 
5)Όταν έχουν γίνει όλα αυτά και εσείς έχετε αγοράσει τον 
εξοπλισμό είστε υποχρεωμένοι, με οδηγίες που θα σας δοθούν, 
να τον τοποθετήσετε και να τον συνδέσετε στο δίκτυο. Βέβαια 
εάν έχετε να διαθέσετε κάποια χρήματα μπορείτε να πληρώσετε 
κάποιους ώστε να σας το τοποθετήσουν. 

Κάπως έτσι θα ήθελα να αρχίσω ένας πανηγυρικό λόγο μπροστά σε όλους τους φοιτητές για το μεγάλο αυτό έργο που γίνεται στην πόλη μου… 

Με εκτίμηση σε όλους, και σε όλες τις απόψεις.

----------


## fotos

> Σε μια συλλογική προσπάθεια δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά και μη. Από τη στιγμή που χρησιμοποιείτε το όνομα TRWN(Tripoli-Wireless-Network) πρέπει να κατανοήσετε ότι οι κόμβοι δεν είναι του War-chief και του fot, αλλά του συνόλου του tripoli-wireless-team.


Δυστυχώς εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει σύλλογος TRWN (προς το παρόν) στον οποίο παραχώρησα τα δικαιώματα των κόμβων που έχω στήσει, καθώς και τον εξοπλισμό. Εφόσων εγώ (και οι υπόλοιποι) έχουμε φτιάξει τους κόμβους αυτούς, τότε μας ανήκουν. Στο μέλλον θα παραχωρηθούν στο TRWN. Άρα προς τα παρόν είναι ιδιωτικοί και χρησιμοποιούνται από όλους μας.




> Χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια ισοπέδωσης της όλης προσπάθειας, ίσα ίσα μάλιστα βγάζω και το καπέλο σε αυτούς που την άρχισαν, θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως οι αδαείς επί του θέματος θα πρέπει να προσέχουν τις εκφράσεις τους, τον τρόπο που τις εκδηλώνουν, αλλά και το σκοπό που το κάνουν αυτό.


Γιώργο θυμάσαι τις ατελείωτες συζητήσεις στα Goodys στην Πλατεία Άρεως όταν σου έλεγα για την Xrepa και τι ωραία που θα ήταν να είχαμε ασύρματα κάλυψη σε όλη την πόλη κτλ. κτλ.; Ρομαντικές εποχές! *Σνιφ* *Σνιφ*




> Αλλά και από την άλλη πλευρά, εγώ ο ειδήμων (που η θέση μου είναι πολύ λεπτή) δεν θα πω σε κάποιον: “Κοίτα…πάρε τον εξοπλισμό εσύ και εάν δω εγώ ότι βολεύει στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα σου δώσω πρόσβαση στον Άγιο(μεγάλη η χάρη του).”


Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ειπώθηκε κάτι τέτοιο. Επειδή ξέρω τι θέλει να πεί ο οπλαρχηγός και ίσως να μην το εξέφρασε σωστά, και για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση το κάνω απόλυτα σαφές εδώ:

Δεν είπαμε πάρτε εξοπλισμό και βλέπουμε, με το ενδοχόμενο να μην αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση κτλ. Ο σκοπός είναι να πέσουν στον κοντινότερο κόμβο που θα τους παρέχεται, και όχι όλοι στον Αγ. Θόδωρα. Ο σκοπός του κόμβου στο βουνό είναι άλλος και τον έχω ξεκαθαρίσει πιο πάνω. Οπότε το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να περιμένει nearby activity. Εκτός και εάν είναι ανυπόμονος, και σε συνεργασία με εμάς, κάνει ένα (μη μόνιμο) link με Αγ. Θόδωρα με σκοπό δοκιμές κτλ.

Αυτό που είπε ο Γίωργος είναι ότι μελλοντικά στο Αγ. Θόδωρα θα έχουν πρόσβαση τα BB links και θα προστεθούν σε αυτούς όσοι έχουν στρατηγική θέση και μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου. Δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι δεν βλέπουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός του βουνού, γιατί σε τελική όλοι μόνο το βουνό βλέπουν τώρα...

Ελπίζω να το έκανα σαφές! Γιώργο εάν διαφωνείς σε κάτι postαρε.




> Γιατί κάποιος δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να πάρει εξοπλισμό και στο τέλος να τον πετάξει επειδή η μόνη λύση(που βασικά του δίνουμε εμείς) είναι ο Άγιο Θόδωρος, και δεν τον βλέπει.


Εεεε δεν του είπε να κανείς να πάρει. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να βοηθήσει κάποιος στο TRWN. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι όλοι σκέφτονται σαν client nodes ... Δηλαδή "τι εξοπλισμό να πάρω για να πέσω αλλού;" Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσετε(/ούμε) να σκεφτόμαστε για "τι εξοπλισμό θα πάρω ώστε να στηθεί ένα AP εδώ που είμαι και πως θα συνδεθεί αυτό το AP με τα υπόλοιπα;"




> 5)Όταν έχουν γίνει όλα αυτά και εσείς έχετε αγοράσει τον 
> εξοπλισμό είστε υποχρεωμένοι, με οδηγίες που θα σας δοθούν, 
> να τον τοποθετήσετε και να τον συνδέσετε στο δίκτυο. Βέβαια 
> εάν έχετε να διαθέσετε κάποια χρήματα μπορείτε να πληρώσετε 
> κάποιους ώστε να σας το τοποθετήσουν.


Όλα ωραία μέχρι το τελευταίο! Εάν κερνάτε καφέ και λίγο φαΐ εγώ (και φαντάζομαι και ο οπλαρχηγός) ερχόμαστε να στήσουμε οτιδήποτε στήνεται!  ::  Άκου εκεί λεφτά για να στήσουμε κόμβους ...

Φιλικά, 
-fot

ΥΓ. Η συζήτηση γίνετε σε φιλικό κλίμα. Πάντως είναι άσχημο να τρωγόμαστε για τα nodes, κτλ. ενώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε δίκτυο. Συγκεντρωθείτε σε αυτό που κάνουμε, ας το φτιάξουμε το ρημάδι και μετά το καταστρέφουμε! Δεν μπορούμε να χαλάσουμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε, έτσι;

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

1) Λυπούμαι πάρα πολύ που έχουν ξεκινήσει τέτοιου είδους διενέξεις από τόσο νωρίς




> Αναλυτικότερα οι δύο κόμβοι είναι ιδιοκτησία war-chief, και fot, καθώς επίσης ισότιμη βαρύτητα στην συνέχεια ύπαρξης τον δύο κόμβων έχει και ο mohe-L. 
> Πράγμα που σημαίνει (συγγνώμη αν φανώ ερειστικός) πως αν θελήσουμε αύριο το πρω,ι bye bye TRWN...


2) Γιώργο, (συγγνώμη αν θα φανώ και εγώ ερειστικός), αλλά υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή αρκετός εξοπλισμός στην Τρίπολη - και έρχεται και άλλος τόσος - και δεν "κρεμόμαστε" από τα χείλη τα δικά σας... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ TRWN ! Οπότε αν θελήσετε εσείς αύριο το πρωί, bye bye το ΑΡ σας και όχι το TRWN, γιατί πολύ απλά έχουμε εξοπλισμό να στήσουμε ΑΡ. Σε αυτή την προσπάθεια έχουμε συμβάλλει όλοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ του Πανεπιστημιου αγοράστηκε από μένα (με δικά σας βέβαια χρήματα). Εγώ όμως όταν έτρεχα για εσάς (και όχι μόνο για εσάς) και πήγαινα και δυο και τρεις φορές στον Δαμιανό και έπαιρνα τηλ. σε κινητά για να πάρω τα πιάτα, τα feeders, τα Linksys κτλ. δεν σκεφτόμουνα έτσι. 




> Οπότε την λογική πάρτε εξοπλισμό και στοχεύστε ΑγΘόδωρα ξεχάστε την από τώρα.... 
> Πάρτε εξοπλισμό στηστε τον και αν βολεύετε στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα σας δωθεί πρόσβαση στον ΑγΘόδωρα.


3) Οκ, πάω αγοράζω τον εξοπλισμό και μετά τι κάνω; Σας παίρνω από πίσω και σας παρακαλάω να μου δώσετε πρόσβαση στον Αγ. Θεόδωρα; Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αυτή την στιγμή ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡ's στην Τρίπολη! Ναι, πρέπει να στηθούν και άλλα, αλλά μέχρι τότε τι θα κάνουμε; Μελλοντικά ο Αγ. Θεόδωρας ναι θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για ΒΒ links, αλλά για να γίνουν αυτά, πρέπει να υπάρχουν τα αντίστοιχα AP και στην πόλη.



> Κακό συμπέρασμα. Ο Αγ. Θόδωρας θα κορεστεί γρήγορα, και μετά άντε ανέβα στην ταράτσα να αλλάζεις κατεύθυνση στις κεραίες, ρυθμίσεις, κ.ο.κ. Φτιάχνουμε links για να μείνουν. Όταν αρχίσει να πέφτει ο Αγ. Θόδωρας θα σκεφτούμε την επέκταση;


4) Και τι θα κάνουμε δηλαδή; Δεν θα στοχεύει κανένας Αγ. Θεόδωρα για να μην κορεστεί ο Αγ. Θεόδωρας; Τότε ποιος ο λόγος να αγοράσει κάποιος εξοπλισμό;



> Για πληρότητα υπάρχει και το http://www.trwn.gr.


5) Θα υπήρχε πληρότητα, αν γινόταν να μπορούσαν να ποστάρουν και άλλοι . . 

Η άποψή μου είναι η εξής: 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ. Αντε το πολύ αυτόν τον μήνα να έχουμε 5 με 6 links με Αγ. Θεόδωρα. Σημαδεύουμε όλοι εκεί και σταδιακά στήνουμε και άλλα ΑΡ΄s είτε με κοινά λεφτά, είτε με προσωπικό κόπο. Εγώ πχ με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά έχουμε ήδη παραγγείλει και άλλο Linksys για να το δουλέψουμε ως ΑΡ. Δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να αγοράζουμε εξοπλισμό και να τον κρατάμε αχρησιμοποίητο μέσα στο σπίτι, για να μην κορεστεί ο Αγ. Θεόδωρας! Έλεος!

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Πρώτα από όλα θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι .
Γιατί πρέπει πάντα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα ?
Δηλαδή πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει αναταραχή και έντονοι διάλογοι ?
Μήπως έχει να κάνει το νεαρό της ηλικίας σας ?
Δεν μπορώ πραγματικά να καταλάβω τι φταίει !!!
Υπάρχουν ερωτήσεις από άτομα που είχαν έρθει στην συνάντηση και πολύ απλά από ότι φαίνετε δεν άκουγαν το τι λέγαμε !

Λοιπόν για να τα κάνουμε λιανά όπως λένε…..

ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ

Καλό θα ήταν το να βοηθήσετε στην προσπάθεια που γίνετε και αφού ολοκληρωθεί το δίκτυο τότε να σκεφτείτε τον τρόπο που θα μπορέσετε να συνδεθείτε επάνω .

Μπορεί να ακούγονται σκληρά τα λόγια του Warchief και του Fotou αλλά είναι η αλήθεια .
Έχουν πληρώσει πολλά από την τσέπη τους και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ζητούσαν τα λεφτά τους πίσω .
Έχουμε δώσει αρκετό από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο μας κατασκευάζοντας κεραίες τρέχοντας να κάνουμε μετρήσεις και έχουμε φάει πολύ κρύο για να παίξει το AP .
Όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω για να σας δείξω το πόσο πολύ έχουμε συμβάλει αλλά για να σας συνετίσω μιας και από το πουθενά έχετε αξιώσεις και δικαιώματα χωρίς να έχετε συνδράμει πουθενά ουσιαστικά.

*Ακούγομαι σκληρός αλλά δυστυχώς η αλήθεια πονάει .*
σκεφτείτε τα παραπάνω και παρακαλώ πριν ξανά γράψετε post σε στυλ βαριόντουσαν να απλώσουν μπαλαντέζα , ρωτήστε τον εαυτό σας εσείς τι έχετε προσφέρει ?
Χρόνο ?
Χρήμα ?
Γνώσεις ?
Ενδιαφέρον ?
Λίγοι έχουν καταναλώσει τα παραπάνω και τους αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια και όχι άσχημες εκφράσεις 

ΟΠΩΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο PAPASHARK 

*TO WIFI ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ PLUG N’ PLAY ……*

----------


## warchief

Λοιπον Under, είχα ετοιμάσει μια "σκληρη" απάντηση, αλλα τα είπαμε με τον Πανο στο MSN και αποφασισα να δώσω παράταση μιας και κατάλαβα οτι εχει γίνει παρεξήγηση.
Και οχι δεν σου κανω χαρη που δεν postaρω αλλά, δίνω μια ευκαιρία πρωτα πρωτα στον ευατό μου να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πράγματα και καταστάσεις....
Γιατί το να λες "παιδια πάρτε μια κεραία και στοχευστε το Βουνό, σε έναν ΝΕΟΠΑ" δεν είναι σωστη τακτική first of all, και όχι γιατι δεν αντέχει σε πρώτη φάση το Βουνό αλλά γιατι απο πίσω είναι άλλοι λόγοι τους οποίους δεν σου έχουμε πει, και τους ανέφερα στον pan-pan...
O λιγότερος σημαντικός απο αυτους τους λόγους είναι πως έτσι αναπτύσεις συνήδειση Leecher σε νέους, οι οποίοι σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα θα παρασιτούν εις βάρος του δικτύου.
Θα παρασιτουν εις βάρος όλων αυτών που έχουν τρέξει δηλαδή εμένα εσένα του fot και του Mohe-L, και σε όσους θα αρχίσουν να τρέχουν.....
Αυτά τα λίγα για τώρα, έχω κανονίσει καφεδάκι με τον pan-pan αυριο για να ξεκαθαρίσουν οι "διαφορές"...

Φιλικά πάντα

-Γιώργος a.k.a war-chief

----------


## papashark

Παίδες, ακολουθείτε τον λάθος τρόπο συννενόησης....

Τα φόρουμ πάντα δημιουργούν παρανοήσεις, παρεξηγήσεις, στεναχώριες, καβγάδες, κλπ.

Μικρή πόλη είσαστε, πηγαίντε κάπου για καφέ, να συζητήσετε, να έχει και καμιά καλή σερβιτόρα να σπάει την μονοτονία και να τραβάει το μάτι, και όλα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα......

----------


## loser

> να έχει και καμιά καλή σερβιτόρα να σπάει την μονοτονία και να τραβάει το μάτι


Στην [email protected]#$%%^3city δεν υπάρχουν καλές σερβιτόρες, για την ακρίβια δεν υπάρχουν καλές γενικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Έχουν πληρώσει πολλά από την τσέπη τους και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ζητούσαν τα λεφτά τους πίσω.


Κανείς δεν είπε τίποτα τέτοιο, αλλά ΟΛΟΙ μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε πληρώσει και ΘΑ πληρώσουμε πολλά χρήματα γι'αυτό το δίκτυο. Το ζήτημα είναι να μην πάνε χαμένα τα χρήματα όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω...




> Όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω για να σας δείξω το πόσο πολύ έχουμε συμβάλει αλλά για να σας συνετίσω μιας και από το πουθενά έχετε *αξιώσεις και δικαιώματα* χωρίς να έχετε συνδράμει πουθενά ουσιαστικά.


Ελπίζω αυτό να μην το λες για μένα  ::   ::  




> σκεφτείτε τα παραπάνω και παρακαλώ πριν ξανά γράψετε post σε στυλ βαριόντουσαν να απλώσουν μπαλαντέζα , ρωτήστε τον εαυτό σας εσείς τι έχετε προσφέρει ?


To post με την μπαλαντέζα ήταν ελεϊνό και σαν σοβαροί άνθρωποι που "λέμε" ότι είμαστε, δεν θα έπρεπε καν να το λάβουμε υπ'όψην!




> κατάλαβα οτι εχει γίνει παρεξήγηση


Το ότι έχει γίνει παρεξήγηση, έχει γίνει !




> Γιατί το να λες "παιδια πάρτε μια κεραία και στοχευστε το Βουνό, σε έναν ΝΕΟΠΑ" δεν είναι σωστη τακτική first of all, και όχι γιατι δεν αντέχει σε πρώτη φάση το Βουνό αλλά γιατι απο πίσω είναι άλλοι λόγοι τους οποίους *δεν σου έχουμε πει*, και τους ανέφερα στον pan-pan... 
> O λιγότερος σημαντικός απο αυτους τους λόγους είναι πως έτσι αναπτύσεις συνήδειση Leecher σε νέους, οι οποίοι σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα θα παρασιτούν εις βάρος του δικτύου.


Άμα υπάρχουν λόγοι που δεν μου έχετε πει, τότε ίσως θα ήταν καιρός να μιλήσουμε . . . Αυτή την προσπάθεια την κάνουμε όλοι μαζί και όλοι μαζί πρέπει να συζητάμε και να πέρνουμε αποφάσεις και όχι ο καθένας μεμονωμένα να κρίνει τι είναι καλύτερο για όλους.
Ναι, δεν είναι καλή τακτική να πούμε σε έναν ΝΕΟΠΑ στόχευσε το βουνό, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ΑΡ's και ήδη μερικοί ΝΕΟΠΕΣ έχουν προχωρήσει σε αγορές εξοπλισμού. Τι θα τον κάνουν αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό; Θα τον βάλουν την ντουλάπα; ΄
Και σχετικά με τους Leechers έχει γίνει αντίστοιχη κουβέντα και στο AWMN και η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι η εξής:
Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να είναι ή να μην είναι leecher. Δεν μπορείς να αποτρέψεις κανέναν από την εισαγωγή του στο δίκτυο, με την δικαιολογία ότι είναι leecher. Αυτό όμως που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να *στο δικό σου και μόνο* ΑΡ να εφαρμόσεις *εφ'όσον* το θέλεις QoS. Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε σένα, αλλά σε όλους. Το ΑΡ του καθενός είναι ιδωτικό, οπότε ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσει όποια πολιτική θέλει στο ΑΡ του. Αλλά νομίζω είναι πολύ νωρίς να μιλάμε για leecher-άδες. Δυο links έχουμε όλα και όλα και εμείς κοιτάμε χρόνια μπροστά!




> Μικρή πόλη είσαστε


Δυστυχώς  ::   ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> να έχει και καμιά καλή σερβιτόρα να σπάει την μονοτονία και να τραβάει το μάτι
> 
> 
> Στην [email protected]#$%%^3city δεν υπάρχουν καλές σερβιτόρες, για την ακρίβια δεν υπάρχουν καλές γενικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Και ούτε καλές καφετέριες υπάρχουν !

----------


## fotos

Βίκτωρα,

Παραβλέπω όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν γραφτεί παραπάνω μιας και θα τα συζητήσουμε αναλυτικά σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, όλοι μαζί, την επόμενη εβδομάδα (ακόμα και για τις καφετέριες  :: ).

Σκέψου όμως ότι αργότερα όταν θα στηθούν και οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι (και πιστεψέ με αυτό δεν θα αργήσει να γίνει), τότε αρκετοί από αυτούς που πέφτουν (θα πέσουν) στον Αγ. Θόδωρα θα αναγκαστούν (όχι από εμένα ή κάποιον άλλον επειδή έτσι γουστάρουμε, αλλά για το καλό του δικτύου), να ανέβουν πάλι στις ταράτσες και να στοχεύσουν αλλού κτλ. Προφανώς εκτός από αυτούς που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση διαφορετικά και εφόσον τους αντέχει το ΑP, αλλιώς θα δοθεί προτεραιότητα στους σημαντικούς κόμβους.

Μήπως αντί να βιαζόμαστε να πέσουμε όλοι στο βουνό (όσοι είμαστε) θα ήτανε καλύτερο να περιμένουμε ελάχιστα ακόμα ώστε να φτιάξουμε μόνιμα links και να μην χρειάζεται να τα ξανασχεδιάζουμε;

Νέοπες που αγοράσανε εξοπλισμό χωρίς να συννενοηθούν πρώτα μαζί μας (με όλους μας), κάνανε κακή κίνηση. Το δίκτυο στήνεται με συννεονόηση και όχι με αποφάσεις του τύπου παίρνω την κεραία μου και κάνω ότι γουστάρω.

Προς το παρόν που δεν είμαστε πολλοί το βουνό είναι ανοιχτό για όλους.
Όσο αντέχει θα παραμένει ανοιχτό για όλους. Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να είναι ξεκάθαρα.

Σχετικά με τους leechers, δεν είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να καταναλώνει πόρους που δεν του ανήκουν και δεν έχει πληρώσει για αυτούς. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή πλήρωσε για τον εξοπλισμό του, ότι του ανήκει όλο το δίκτυο και ότι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει όπως θέλει. Τα δικαιώματα κάποιου σταματάνε εκεί που αρχίζουν του άλλου. Πρέπει να υπάρχει δίκαιος διαμοιρασμός των πόρων σε όλους.

Το QoS δεν είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα. Βοηθάει μεν, δεν είναι η λύση δε.

Φιλικά,
-fot

Προσθήκη υστερόγραφου:
ΥΓ. Αααα, και σε παρακαλώ μην postάρεις και στο portal... είπαμε να μεταφέρουμε την συζήτηση εδώ ώστε να είναι πλήρης και συγκεντρωμένη σε ένα σημείο. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## VoCoDeR

Παίδες μια συμβουλή: Μην τρώγεστε με τα ρούχα σας!!!!!!
Ντόπιοι και φοιτητές πρέπει όλοι να κάνουμε μια συλλογική΄και συντονισμένη προσπάθεια με μοναδικό στόχο την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην Τρίπολη.

Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιά φάση βρίσκεται αυτήν την στιγμή το δίκτυο στην Τρίπολη αλλά πρέπει να σας πώ ότι από τους ντόπιους ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξη του. Για παράδειγμα σήμερα με πήρε ένας φίλος τηλέφωνο (ο οποίος θέλει να υλοποιήσει δίκτυο μεταξύ 7 ατόμων)για να με ρωτήσει τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται για να το υλοποιήσουν, και όταν του είπα ότι ήδη γίνεται προσπάθεια απο τους φοιτητές το UOP μου είπε έκπληκτος ότι δεν είχε ιδέα...

Για αυτό τον λόγο λοιπόν προτείνω (δεν ξέρω με ποιόν τρόπο) να διαφημιστεί στους πολίτες της Τρίπολης ή όλη προσπάθεια σας.

Εγώ από την μεριά μου ελπίζω να μετατεθώ γρήγορα στην Τρίπολη ώστε να μπορέσω να συμβάλλω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις στην αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια σας......

Υ.Γ. Φώτο πολλά χαιρετίσματα από την κατάμαυρη Σάμο.

Φιλικά Κώστας

----------


## fotos

Χρόνια και ζαμάνια!
Μας θυμήθηκε και ο VoCoDeR!




> Παίδες μια συμβουλή: Μην τρώγεστε με τα ρούχα σας!!!!!!
> Ντόπιοι και φοιτητές πρέπει όλοι να κάνουμε μια συλλογική΄και συντονισμένη προσπάθεια με μοναδικό στόχο την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην Τρίπολη.


Αυτό προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε 1 + 1/2 χρόνο τώρα. Νομίζω ότι τα καταφέρνουμε αρκετά καλά. Όρεξη υπάρχει, τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει, λεφτά θα βρούμε και θα κάνουμε το όνειρο πραγματικότητα.

Αυτές οι χαζό διενέξεις της κακιάς ώρες μας λείπανε, πάνω που πάμε να πετύχουμε τον στόχο μας...




> Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιά φάση βρίσκεται αυτήν την στιγμή το δίκτυο στην Τρίπολη αλλά πρέπει να σας πώ ότι από τους ντόπιους ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξη του. Για παράδειγμα σήμερα με πήρε ένας φίλος τηλέφωνο (ο οποίος θέλει να υλοποιήσει δίκτυο μεταξύ 7 ατόμων)για να με ρωτήσει τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται για να το υλοποιήσουν, και όταν του είπα ότι ήδη γίνεται προσπάθεια απο τους φοιτητές το UOP μου είπε έκπληκτος ότι δεν είχε ιδέα...


Την τρέχουσα κατάσταση μπορείς να την δείς και στο nodedb. Υπάρχει ένα link και είναι μεταξύ μιας κεραίας που έχουμε σηκώσει στο Αγ. Θόδωρα και στο UoP. Οι επόμενοι που θα συνδεθούν θα είναι 2-3 φοιτητές που θα πέσουν στον Αγ. Θόδωρα. Γενικά προχωράμε με το στήσιμο κόμβων που θα αποτελέσουν το backbone του δικτύου.




> Για αυτό τον λόγο λοιπόν προτείνω (δεν ξέρω με ποιόν τρόπο) να διαφημιστεί στους πολίτες της Τρίπολης ή όλη προσπάθεια σας.


Θα γίνει και αυτό με τον καιρό του. Σκεφτόμαστε τώρα που ανοίγει και ο καιρός να κάνουμε κάνα demonstration. Πχ. από την Άρεως σύνδεση με UoP, με live video conference, gaming κτλ.




> Εγώ από την μεριά μου ελπίζω να μετατεθώ γρήγορα στην Τρίπολη ώστε να μπορέσω να συμβάλλω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις στην αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια σας......
> 
> Υ.Γ. Φώτο πολλά χαιρετίσματα από την κατάμαυρη Σάμο.


Σου έχω στείλει δύο τρία email αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν τα διάβασες.
Σε περιμένουμε να βοηθήσεις και εσύ όπως μπορείς.

Χαιρετίσματα και καλή αντάμωση στην 3πολη,
-fot

----------


## VoCoDeR

> Σου έχω στείλει δύο τρία email αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν τα διάβασες. 
> Σε περιμένουμε να βοηθήσεις και εσύ όπως μπορείς.


Καλησπέρα Φώτο.
Τα e-mails τα είχα δει μόνο σαν ειδοποίηση στο κινητό, αλλά επειδή είχα περίπου 3.5 μήνες να ανοίξω τα mail μου (λόγω στρατού) είχε αρχίσει το mailbox και έσβηνε ασύστολα με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω πολλά mails.




> Θα γίνει και αυτό με τον καιρό του. Σκεφτόμαστε τώρα που ανοίγει και ο καιρός να κάνουμε κάνα demonstration. Πχ. από την Άρεως σύνδεση με UoP, με live video conference, gaming κτλ.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα

Τέλος πάντων ελπίζω σύντομα να τα πούμε και απο κοντά....  :: 
Να στε καλά παιδιά και καλή συνέχεια στο έργο σας  ::

----------


## papashark

*Σταματήστε να το συζητάτε εδώ μέσα, και πηγαίντε σε κανα καφενείο να πιείτε καφέ, και κοιτάχτε να σας σερβίρει κανένας μουστακαλής !

Είναι μαθηματικά αποδεδιγμένο, ότι ακόμα και εάν δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση φαγομάρας, το forum θα την δημιουργήσει !*

----------


## sotiris

> *
> Είναι μαθηματικά αποδεδιγμένο, ότι ακόμα και εάν δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση φαγομάρας, το forum θα την δημιουργήσει !*


κατι ξερει,κατι ξερει.....  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Οκ Φώτο, το σταματάω και εγώ εδώ, μια συζήτηση από κοντά θα έχει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από αυτές τις συζητήσεις στο forum. Την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα γυρίσω Τρίπολη θα κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε.

Υ.Γ.: Εκτός του Link UoP - Αγ. Θεόδωρας λειτουργεί και δικό μου Link με Αγ.Θεόδωρα, όπως φαίνεται και στην NodeDB

Υ.Γ2.: Ο παπακαρχαρίας πάλι μας έδειξε τα σαγόνια του ! ! !  ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους που με καλύψατε πλήρως στο θέμα που έθεσα...
*************
*************
Όλοι θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε...

EDIT:_Zakk, σε παρακαλώ πρόσεχε τον τρόπο που εκφράζεσαι (by uNdErTaKeR)_

----------


## Zakk

Όποιοι πειράχτηκαν με τον τρόπο που μίλησα κακώς έπραξαν γιατί δεν είχα πρόθεση κακίας, αλλά αντίθετα, μίλησα λίγο καυστικά για να δώσω όσο μπορώ από τη μεριά μου να καταλάβουν μερικοί ότι όλα τα πράγματα θέλουν ηρεμία και δεύτερη σκέψη.
Τώρα εγώ σαν πρωτοετής μόλις βλέπω παιδιά σαν το fot,warchief,undertaker και τους λοιπούς να συζητάνε σε έντονο κλίμα για τον trwn ενώ οι τύποι ξέρουν τα κέρατά τους και μπορούν τα το στήσουν να πυροβολάει σαν δίκτυο,
λογικό είναι να ξενερώνω.
Πάντως σαν πρωτοετής σας λέω (πιστεύω πως πολλοί άλλοι πρωτοετής συμφωνούν) ότι:
1)Δεν μας ζητάτε να βοηθήσουμε, τουλάχιστον όσο μπορούμε και όσοι θέλουμε
2)Δε ζητήσατε ποτέ λεφτά για την κεραία στον Αγιο Θόδωρα
3)Δεν ήρθατε να δείτε ποιοί θέλουν να μπούν,αν μπορούν να μπούν,αν μια ωραία μέρα τους πετάξετε έξω,κτλ..
Προσωπικά προτείνω καταρχήν:
Ο trwn να μην "είναι" 3 ατόμων αλλά ανοιχτός σε όλους(αν μπορούν να μπούν φυσικά)
συνεπώς,
όποιος μπαίνει να δίνει κάποια χρήματα υποτιθέμενα για την κεραία του αγιο θόδωρα αλλά κυρίως για το ταμείο του trwn(να δημιουργηθεί ταμείο,εβραίοι δεν είμαστε), και τα μη προσωπικά έξοδα(βλέπε κεραίες σαν τον αγιο θόδωρα)να καλύπτονται από εκεί.
Γιατί το πρόβλημα πιστεύω ξεκινάει από εκεί,όχι trwn 3 ατόμων.
Επιπλέον υποστηρίζω την άποψη του fot ότι δεν πρέπει στην αρχή να είμαστε όλοι clients στο βουνό και μετα δώστου πάλι κεραίες.
Να υπάρχει μια όσο πιο μελλοντική γίνεται σκέψη και μελέτη για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.
Και το τελευταίο ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια σχετική βοήθεια από τους γνώστες σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μπούν αλλά θέλουν μια βοήθεια,μια καθοδήγηση.
Τι να σας πώ,
εγώ έτσι τα βλέπω,
εσείς είστε τα κεφάλια,
εσείς αποφασίζετε!

----------


## fotos

> Όποιοι πειράχτηκαν με τον τρόπο που μίλησα κακώς έπραξαν γιατί δεν είχα πρόθεση κακίας, αλλά αντίθετα, μίλησα λίγο καυστικά για να δώσω όσο μπορώ από τη μεριά μου να καταλάβουν μερικοί ότι όλα τα πράγματα θέλουν ηρεμία και δεύτερη σκέψη.


Αυτό σίγουρα το κατάφερες!
Απλά μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι εύκολο να παρεξηγηθείς όταν δεν σε ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι και κυρίως σε ένα forum!




> Τώρα εγώ σαν πρωτοετής μόλις βλέπω παιδιά σαν το fot,warchief,undertaker και τους λοιπούς να συζητάνε σε έντονο κλίμα για τον trwn ενώ οι τύποι ξέρουν τα κέρατά τους και μπορούν τα το στήσουν να πυροβολάει σαν δίκτυο, λογικό είναι να ξενερώνω.


Άσε σου λέω ετοιμάζουμε μια νέα κεραία που θα είναι σκέτο κανόνι και θα πυροβολάει στα 1000db (ισχύς είναι αυτό). Θα σκοτώνει όλα τα έμβια όντα στο πέρασμά της. Εκεί να δείς δίκτυο ... κανονικό πυροβόλο! Θα μας συνδέσει με Αυστραλία!  ::  




> Πάντως σαν πρωτοετής σας λέω (πιστεύω πως πολλοί άλλοι πρωτοετής συμφωνούν) ότι:
> 1)Δεν μας ζητάτε να βοηθήσουμε, τουλάχιστον όσο μπορούμε και όσοι θέλουμε
> 2)Δε ζητήσατε ποτέ λεφτά για την κεραία στον Αγιο Θόδωρα
> 3)Δεν ήρθατε να δείτε ποιοί θέλουν να μπούν,αν μπορούν να μπούν,αν μια ωραία μέρα τους πετάξετε έξω,κτλ..


1) Δεν ξέρω εάν είδες το προσωπικό μήνυμα που σου έστειλα, αλλά εκεί θα δείς ότι σου ζήτησα να βοηθήσεις σε όποιον τομέα πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις καλύτερα.

2) Εάν πας στην σελίδα του TRWN (http://www.trwn.gr/) και κατέβεις στην μέση θα δείς ένα ωραίο post ("Δώστε λεφτά στο TRWN!"). Το ίδιο θα βρείς και εδώ: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5520

Ναι όντως δεν ζητήσαμε λεφτά για την κεραία αυτή καθαυτή. Ζητήσαμε λεφτά για να στήσουμε τους επόμενους κόμβους. Δεν ζητάμε λεφτά για ήδη στημένα πράγματα. Δεν πουλάμε το δίκτυο! (ακόμα  :: )

Άσχετο δες και αυτό το flashάκι τώρα! 

3) Καταρχήν για πολλοστή φορά το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους (φοιτητές / τριες, localιά, τσακάλια, κτλ.). Η σύνδεση ενός νέου ατόμου προϋποθέτει να επικοινωνήσει το άτομο που θέλει να συνδεθεί με τον διαχειριστή του κόμβου στον οποίο θέλει να πέσει και να λύσουν μαζί τα όποια ζητήματα προκύψουν. Αυτές είναι οι τυπικές βλακείες.

Εδώ που είμαστε λίγοι και ωραίοι ( :: ), μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε απευθείας. Κάτι που θα πρότεινα είναι 15ήμερες συνάντησεις του TRWN με σκοπό την συζήτηση πάνω στα θέματα του δικτύου.

Ημέιλ έχουμε, μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μας να έρθουμε από το σπίτι σου να δούμε ένα μπορείς να μπείς στο δίκτυο κτλ. Δώσε μας στοιχεία, όπως που μένεις, πόσο ψηλή είναι η πολυκατοικία σου, που βλέπει κτλ. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κυνηγάμε εμείς τους χρήστες. Οι χρήστες πρέπει να κυνηγήσουν εμάς.

Δεν πρόκειται να πετάξουμε κανέναν έξω, εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο για δικό του (χρηματικό) όφελος, βλάπτει το δίκτυο με οποινδήποτε τρόπο κτλ. Αυτό υπακούει στους κανόνες της κοινής λογικής.




> Προσωπικά προτείνω καταρχήν:
> Ο trwn να μην "είναι" 3 ατόμων αλλά ανοιχτός σε όλους(αν μπορούν να μπούν φυσικά) συνεπώς,
> όποιος μπαίνει να δίνει κάποια χρήματα υποτιθέμενα για την κεραία του αγιο θόδωρα αλλά κυρίως για το ταμείο του trwn(να δημιουργηθεί ταμείο,εβραίοι δεν είμαστε), και τα μη προσωπικά έξοδα(βλέπε κεραίες σαν τον αγιο θόδωρα)να καλύπτονται από εκεί.


*Το* TRWN δεν είναι τριών ατόμων. Απλά τρία-τέσσερα άτομα συμβάλλουν ενεργά αυτή την στιγμή. (MoHe-L δεν σε ξεχνάμε!  :: )

Εάν θέλουμε να είμαστε τυπικοί πρέπει να κάνουμε σύσταση ως σωματείο ή κάτι σχετικό. Έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να κόψουμε αποδείξεις (παραστατικά) και λοιπές χαζομάρες. Επειδή είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς, απλά ζητάμε την ευγενική χορηγία φίλων κτλ. με σκοπό να φτιάξουμε τους νέους κόμβους.




> Γιατί το πρόβλημα πιστεύω ξεκινάει από εκεί,όχι trwn 3 ατόμων.
> Επιπλέον υποστηρίζω την άποψη του fot ότι δεν πρέπει στην αρχή να είμαστε όλοι clients στο βουνό και μετα δώστου πάλι κεραίες.
> Να υπάρχει μια όσο πιο μελλοντική γίνεται σκέψη και μελέτη για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.


Αυτό προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε. Σκεφτόμαστε μελλοντικά και όχι προσωρινά! Το trwn ήρθε εδώ και θα μείνει. Ακόμα και όταν φύγουμε εμείς θα υπάρξουν άτομα να το συντηρήσουν! Πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα κανονιστεί συνάντηση για καφέ. Εάν θέλεις έλα... (και όσοι άλλοι θέλουν μπορούν να έρθουν ελεύθερα)




> Και το τελευταίο ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια σχετική βοήθεια από τους γνώστες σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μπούν αλλά θέλουν μια βοήθεια,μια καθοδήγηση.
> Τι να σας πώ, εγώ έτσι τα βλέπω, εσείς είστε τα κεφάλια, εσείς αποφασίζετε!


Καθοδήγηση θα σου δώσουν οι υπόλοιποι που ξέρουν τα μυστικά!
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεσαι και λίγο από μόνος σου.

Φιλικά,
-fot

----------


## loser

> 1)Δεν μας ζητάτε να βοηθήσουμε, τουλάχιστον όσο μπορούμε και όσοι θέλουμε


Μα σας έχουμε ήδη πει να βοηθήσετε: να κάτσετε και να διαβάσετε / καταλάβετε το faq του awmn για να καταλάβετε πώς το wireless παίζει. Πώς μπορείτε να μας βοηθήσετε αν δεν ξέρετε γιατί μιλάμε. Πόσες φόρες και σε σένα και στους άλλους το έχω πεί!!! Πόσοι νομίζεις από αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται το έχουν κάνει?????????? Ευχαρίστως δεχόμαστε βοήθεια και δίνουμε βοήθεια, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα εγώ να μιλάω για db και εσύ να με κοιτάς σαν να μιλάω κινέζικα (το εσύ απευθήνεται στον καθένα) !!!!!ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ

----------


## fotos

Loser,

take it easy. Ντάξει προτρέπεις τα παιδία να πάνε να διαβάσουμε μερικά πράγματα, βάλε και κάνα link για να μην τα ψάχνουνε όμως...

Έχουμε και λέμε:
FAQ του AWMN[/*:m:26b75]FAQ του SWN (πολύ καλύτερο κατά την άποψή μου)[/*:m:26b75]Εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα (Πηγή SWN)[/*:m:26b75]How wireless networking works?[/*:m:26b75]Post για καταχώρηση κόμβου[/*:m:26b75]www.trwn.gr (Εάν δεν παινέψουμε το σπίτι μας, θα πέσει να μας πλακώσει  :: )[/*:m:26b75]www.google.com Η γνωστή μηχανή αναζήτησης ... όλα τα σφάζει όλα τα μαχαιρώνει ακόμα και ασύρματα![/*:m:26b75]

Καλό διάβασμα!

Η εξέταση του μαθήματος θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 23 Ιουνίου ώρα 13:00, στην Αίθουσα Ι4 του UoP, από εμένα και τον οπλαρχηγό. 
Για να περάσετε το μάθημα πρέπει να έχετε πάνω από 5 στο γραπτό και να έχετε στήσει και δύο κόμβους!  ::   :: 

Φιλικά,
-fot

----------


## papashark

Όντως το FAQ του SWN δείχνει πολύ καλύτερο στους μη μυημένους στην χρήση Wiki. Λέω να τους στήλω κανα μήνυμα να πέσει clopyright  ::

----------


## Jheremias

Μόλις σταματήσετε να τσακώνεστε (θα φταίει το κλίμα της Τρίπολης φαίνεται  ::  ) ενημερώστε και μας τους ακαδημαικά ενδιαφερόμενους για την πρόοδό σας!




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> να έχει και καμιά καλή σερβιτόρα να σπάει την μονοτονία και να τραβάει το μάτι
> 
> 
> Στην [email protected]#$%%^3city δεν υπάρχουν καλές σερβιτόρες


Στο "Concept" πήγατε; Ακούστε και μας τους Τριπολιτσιώτες που οι καιροί μας κατήντησαν Αθηναίους.... 

Υ.Γ Συναντησα τον xpapazaf στο βενζινάδικο προχτές...Αν έπεται νέα συνάντηση ρίξτε μου τηλέφωνο!




> για την ακρίβια δεν υπάρχουν καλές γενικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ναι...σίγουρα! Γιαυτό όλοι πάντα επιστρέφουμε εδώ...λες και είμαστε καταδικασμένοι......(Αχ....) Τρίπολη City, σας μ**ω το σπίτι! 

* Συγγνώμη για το ψιλο-άσχετο post, το κανα για να σπάσει ο καυγάς...Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους*

----------


## Zakk

> loser έγραψε: 
> για την ακρίβια δεν υπάρχουν καλές γενικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Ναι...σίγουρα! Γιαυτό όλοι πάντα επιστρέφουμε εδώ...λες και είμαστε καταδικασμένοι......(Αχ....) Τρίπολη City, σας μ**ω το σπίτι!


Χαλαρά μας κλάνετε τα α*****α!Εσείς το επιλέγετε να είστε καταδικασμένοι καθώς είναι πολλές οι γκόμενες και κυρίως πάνω από 20 χρονών που μπορούμε να χτυπήσουμε αλλά μην περιμένετε τα της Αθήνας να σου έρχονται στο πιάτο.Άμα είσαι μάγκας και ψάξεις βρίσκεις πολύ μωρό.Μείνε σε μια γιορτή/αργία στην Τρίπολη και θα καταλάβεις τι γίνεται.Ειδικά τώρα Πάσχα....του μ*****υ το πανηγύρι!!!
Υ.Γ.Ρε παλιοχαρακτήρες του ΠαΠε πήγατε για καφέ και δεν είπατε στον Zakk να έρθει???Μετά θα ζητάτε κόμβους σε σπίτια.....!!!!

----------


## Mika

Στο concept??? πλακα κανεις ετσι?? τι σερβιτορες μεχρι και εγω ειχα δουλεψει εκει περυσι!!! και δεν ειμαι καθολου καλο μωρο πιστεψε με !!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

οσο για τις αθηναιες που ερχονται στο πιατο μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος!!

η αληθεια ειναι οτι τις γιορτες ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα στην τριπολη αλλα αν ειναι καθε πασχα και χριστουγεννα τοτε ας τα να πανε...

----------


## pan-pan

Στη Τριπολη ειναι διπλη ανασταση το Πασχα.
Οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε.Χρονια πολλα!!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μην βγαίνουμε off-topic ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !

----------


## warchief

Ναι ρε παιδία, τι μανία είναι αυτή σε κάθε thread για δοκιμές να βγαίνουμε off-topic.

BTW, επειδή πρίστικα απο το πολύ αρνί, λέω να κατέβω 3city μεσοβδόμαδα, να κάνουμε τιποτα δοκιμές που με έχει πρήξει ο Mohe-L και να τα πούμε και με τον Jheremias.
Και να προλάβω να δω και τίποτα Τριπολιτσιώτισσες τώρα που είναι ακόμα Πασχαλιάτικη περίοδος, γιατί μετά πάει, θα κρυφτούν πάλι στις σπηλίες....

@Pan Pan
Εσύ ειδικά δεν κάνει να μιλάς για τέτοια θέματα....ΠΙΠΕΡΙ στο στόμα.... :: , και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε...

@Mika
Ασε τους άλλους να κρίνουν αν είσαι ωραίο μωρό ή όχι..... ::  ::  ::  :: 

Και κάτι κσεκάρφωτο:

@Mohe_L
Ξέρω τι έκανες την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη μέσα στο Astra...... ::

----------


## fotos

> Μόλις σταματήσετε να τσακώνεστε (θα φταίει το κλίμα της Τρίπολης φαίνεται  ) ενημερώστε και μας τους ακαδημαικά ενδιαφερόμενους για την πρόοδό σας!


Την πρόοδο του εγχειρήματος μπορείς να την δείς εδώ και εδώ (τρέχον πρώτο post).




> * Συγγνώμη για το ψιλο-άσχετο post, το κανα για να σπάσει ο καυγάς...Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους*


Το πράγματα ξεκαθάρισαν πριν φύγουμε για Πάσχα. Παρόλα αυτά Καλή Ανάσταση (εάν και για το TRWN θα αργήσει λίγο ακόμα!  :: )! Ήμαστε ακόμα στην σταύρωση!  :: 

Χάβ φαν,
-fot

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> @Mohe_L
> Ξέρω τι έκανες την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη μέσα στο Astra......


Ντροπή ρε ! ! Όταν λέμε ότι το Πάσχα νυστεύουμε, πρέπει να νυστεύουμε σε *ΟΛΑ*  ::

----------


## Jheremias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Jheremias
> 
> Μόλις σταματήσετε να τσακώνεστε (θα φταίει το κλίμα της Τρίπολης φαίνεται  ) ενημερώστε και μας τους ακαδημαικά ενδιαφερόμενους για την πρόοδό σας!
> 
> 
> Την πρόοδο του εγχειρήματος μπορείς να την δείς εδώ και εδώ (τρέχον πρώτο post).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ::  Αν και με ενημέρωσαν από κοντά loser, Warchief και xpapazaf  ::  ήταν ένα πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον απόγευμα...! Έτσι μάγκες;  ::  Επίσης μου λύθηκαν κάποιες απορίες όσον αφορά το δίκτυο του uop......(δεν επεκτείνομαι - γιατί θα φωνάζετε για off-topic)

Εχω να ευχηθώ υπομονή σε σας που τρέχετε (και όπως ξέρω πλέον, δεν έχετε τρέξει και λίγο...) και περιμένω από τον xpapazaf (που έχει την περισσότερη οικοιότητα) να μου τηλεφωνήσει για οτιδήποτε!

Πάω για ολογράμματα! 

Greetings και τα λέμε εκεί !

----------


## zafevolution

> Αν και με ενημέρωσαν από κοντά loser, Warchief και xpapazaf


Sorry παιδιά που δεν ήρθα και εγώ αλλά με ειδοποιήσε τελευταια στιγμή ο Jheremias και δεν μπορούσα να έρθω..
Τεσπά έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω και αυτό λόγω της σχολής μου και του διαβάσματος..
Λοιπόν με ρώτησε και ο Jheremias και του είπα οτι ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για το trwn αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και να διαβάσω καποια πράγματα για το wireless όπως επίσης και τα χρήματα..  ::  
Κάποια στιγμή όμως θα μπώ πολύ δυναμικά και σας το υπόσχομαι αυτό..  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Στο ψητό τώρα..
Βασικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρώ τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες μου και μιλάω για το κόμβο zafevolution_trip..
Κάποια στιγμή θα δανειστώ ένα μηχάνημα και θα ξέρω τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες μου και το ακριβές ύψος..
Ο άλλος κόμβος zafevolution_pez είναι ακριβώς πάνω απο την καφετέρια Puzzle και είναι το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου και είναι πολύ μελλοντικός κόμβος οπότε όταν μιλάω για τον κόμβο μου θα εννοώ αυτόν έξω απο την Τρίπολη..
Εγώ απο εκεί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σημαδέψω το βουνό 1ον γιατί είμαι πολύ μακριά και 2ον πολύ πλάγια..  ::  
Με το UOP δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλά και πάλι εκεί δεν υπάρχει OMNI.. 
Μήπως να γίνω Αccess Point?  ::  
Βασικά είμαι αρκετά άσχετος με το θέμα του wireless γιατι δεν έχω κάτσει να διαβάσω τπτ  ::  
Πάντως θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο το καλοκαίρι με το trwn γιατί τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω λόγω της σχολής..

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ο άλλος κόμβος zafevolution_pez είναι ακριβώς πάνω απο την καφετέρια Puzzle και είναι το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου και είναι πολύ μελλοντικός κόμβος οπότε όταν μιλάω για τον κόμβο μου θα εννοώ αυτόν έξω απο την Τρίπολη..


1) Το σπίτι της γιαγιάς σου έχει καλή θέα; Έχεις πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα;
2) Πόσο έξω από την Τρίπολη και πού; Έχεις καλή θέα της Τρίπολης;

----------


## loser

> Εγώ απο εκεί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σημαδέψω το βουνό 1ον γιατί είμαι πολύ μακριά και 2ον πολύ πλάγια..


εάν είναι μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από 7,5khm(μέχρι τόσο δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει Mohel????) να θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Το πολύ πλάγια μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ αφού το uop που είναι από κάτω μπορεί και πιάνει. Γενικά όμως την εκκλησία του Αγ. Θώδορα την βλέπεις??????????????????????

----------


## zafevolution

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zafevolution
> 
> Ο άλλος κόμβος zafevolution_pez είναι ακριβώς πάνω απο την καφετέρια Puzzle και είναι το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου και είναι πολύ μελλοντικός κόμβος οπότε όταν μιλάω για τον κόμβο μου θα εννοώ αυτόν έξω απο την Τρίπολη..
> 
> 
> 1) Το σπίτι της γιαγιάς σου έχει καλή θέα; Έχεις πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα;
> 2) Πόσο έξω από την Τρίπολη και πού; Έχεις καλή θέα της Τρίπολης;


1)Το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου έχει σκεπή αλλά ακόμα και απο το μπαλκόνι έχω πολύ καλή θέα και ειδικά προς το βουνό..
2)Βασικά τις ακριβείς συντεταγμένες οπως σα είπα δεν τις έχω γιατι δεν υπάρχει χαρτογράφηση εκεί αλλά την Τρίπολη τη βλέπω..
Απο το βουνό (υπολογίζω οτι) θα απέχω γύρω στο 5 Km...

----------


## zafevolution

> εάν είναι μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από 7,5khm(μέχρι τόσο δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει Mohel????) να θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Για την απόσταση το είπα και πριν..
Θα είμαι περίπου στα 5 Km αλλά



> Το πολύ πλάγια μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ αφού το uop που είναι από κάτω μπορεί και πιάνει. Γενικά όμως την εκκλησία του Αγ. Θώδορα την βλέπεις??????????????????????


Την εκκλησία πρέπει να τη βλέπω δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος..  :: 
Αυτό με το UOP είναι αυτό που με κάνει να ελπίζω..  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Βασικά η εκκλησία θα εξυπηρετεί μελλοντικά ΒΒ links, οπότε όποιος συνδέεται τώρα στην εκκλησία το κάνει προσωρινά.
Αν το σπίτι της γιαγιάς σου έχει καλή θέα του κέντρου της Τρίπολης και βλέπει και εκκλησία, τότε θα ήταν ένα ιδανικό μέρος για ΑΡ + ΒΒ link είτε με εκκλησία είτε με εμένα. Πότε θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε το σπίτι; Πότε θα είσαι Τρίπολη; Αν το σπίτι είναι σε καλό μέρος και έχεις καλή θέα και θα βοηθούσε την περαιτέρω πορεία του δικτύου, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε εμείς τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι να αγοράσεις εσύ ή να κανονίσουμε τίποτα αντίστοιχο.

----------


## Zakk

Έστω ότι πάρουμε εγώ και ο κριτς από πρωτοετής και οι υπόλοιποι που αναμένουν τα fu***ng linksys και πιατοfeeder έπειτα από καμιά 50αριά χρόνια με αυτές τις internet συναλλαγές που μπλέξαμε,ρωτώ εσάς-που έχετε πληρώσει/στήσει/τα ξέρετε όλα/τα κανονίζετε όλα μόνοι σας-Δευτεροετής το εξής:
Ποιά θα είναι η κατάσταση του δικτύου?(Ποιός Ap,ποιός client σε ποιόν,ποιός βουνό,ποιός δεν είναι παρτάκιας και δε σκέφτεται μόνο τον εαυτό του???)
και κατα συνέπεια πώς θα αποφύγουμε τα "μπουνίδια" και τους τσακωμούς????
Όλα χύμα στο κύμα???
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω σαν ενδιαφερόμενος και αφού θα έλεγε κανένας ασχολούμαι όσο μπορώ, μια και μου έχουν πει κανα 2 παιδιά ντόπια πως θέλουν να μπούν και μια και ρώτησα και μπορώ να βρώ φτηνά έως και τζάπα χρέπο-Pc για roof-routing....

----------


## warchief

> ...ρωτώ εσάς-που έχετε πληρώσει/στήσει/τα ξέρετε όλα/τα κανονίζετε όλα μόνοι σας-Δευτεροετής το εξής:....


Zakk επειδή γιορτάζω σήμερα δεν σου απαντάω καν, ειδικά με την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείς για εμένα και του υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους σου (δευτεροετής και μή) θα έπρεπε να σε "κόψω", από την συζήτηση....


Αν θέλει κάποιος άλλος moderator (Under, fot) ας το κάνει....

----------


## sotiris

zakk αγορι μου μαλλον ανηκεις σε αλλο φορουμ και οχι στο awmn...

----------


## Zakk

Εδώ είναι που επαληθεύομαι...
Ποιός δεν ανήκει στο forum και τα λοιπά φαίνεται...
Απλά ρίχτε μια ματιά γύρω σας (Πανεπιστήμιο 1οετών και Τρίπολη γενικότερα) και θα μάθετε τι γνώμη έχουν για σας με αυτά που λέτε και κάνετε...
Δεν τα λέω μόνο εγώ..
Εσείς δε φταίτε αλλά εγώ που ασχολούμε με κλίκες...
Συγνώμη, δεν θα ξανασυμβεί και καλή επιτυχία στο έργο σας...

----------


## sotiris

Δεκτη η συγνωμη σου και καλη τυχη...μακαρι ο Θεος να σε φωτισει...

----------


## zafevolution

> Βασικά η εκκλησία θα εξυπηρετεί μελλοντικά ΒΒ links, οπότε όποιος συνδέεται τώρα στην εκκλησία το κάνει προσωρινά.
> Αν το σπίτι της γιαγιάς σου έχει καλή θέα του κέντρου της Τρίπολης και βλέπει και εκκλησία, τότε θα ήταν ένα ιδανικό μέρος για ΑΡ + ΒΒ link είτε με εκκλησία είτε με εμένα. Πότε θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε το σπίτι; Πότε θα είσαι Τρίπολη; Αν το σπίτι είναι σε καλό μέρος και έχεις καλή θέα και θα βοηθούσε την περαιτέρω πορεία του δικτύου, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε εμείς τον εξοπλισμό μέχρι να αγοράσεις εσύ ή να κανονίσουμε τίποτα αντίστοιχο.


Λοιπόν εγώ τώρα είμαι Τρίπολη αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ώρα και αν θα μπορώ να συνατηθούμε αύριο για να πάμε να δούμε το σπίτι..(είναι ακριβώς το σπίτι πάνω απο το διπλό καφέ, το 2όροφο)
Εσύ αν θές στείλε μου σε pm το κινητό σου για να σε πάρω και να σε ενημερώσω..
Πάντως ακόμα και αν πούμε οτι κάνουμε ΑP το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου θα υπάρχουν τα εξής προβλήματα:
 ::  Εγώ θα λείπω στην αθήνα και θα κατεβαίνω σχεδόν κάθε δεύτερο σαβ/ριακο..
 ::  Η γιαγιά μου τυχαίνει να μη ξέρει κάποιο λειτουργικό σύστημα  ::  
 ::  Ο αδερφός μου δεν θα ξέρει τι να κάνει  ::  
Συμπέρασμα?
 ::  Ποιός θα προσέχει το pc? (πράγμα που μπορώ να κανονίσω αλλά θα το συζητήσουμε και απο κοντά..)

@under Στείλε μου το κινητό σου ή κάποιου άλλου παιδιού για να μιλήσουμε και απο κοντά..  ::  
 ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Εδώ είναι που επαληθεύομαι...
> Ποίος δεν ανήκει στο forum και τα λοιπά φαίνεται...


Αν φαίνεται λέει??http://awmn.cslab.ntua.gr/forum/view...62db9f35498cd4



> Απλά ρίχτε μια ματιά γύρω σας (Πανεπιστήμιο 1οετών και Τρίπολη γενικότερα) και θα μάθετε τι γνώμη έχουν για σας με αυτά που λέτε και κάνετε...


Άλλο είναι το Πανεπιστήμιο 1οετων και άλλο το 2οετων?Τι στο καλό στην ίδια σχολή είμαστε η οχι??Ωστε έχει σχηματίσει άσχημη γνώμη το Πανεπιστήμιο αλλά και ολόκληρη η Τρίπολη γενικοτερα?Μπραβο απήχηση που έχουμε στην πόλη ώστε να έχει σχηματίσει και αποψη.Παντως στο Πανεπιστήμιο δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν άσχημη εντύπωση για εμας.Ισως κάποιον άλλο να έχουν "άχτι" για αυτά που λέει συχνά πυκνά χωρίς να σκέφτεται!




> Εσείς δε φταίτε αλλά εγώ που ασχολούμε με κλίκες...


Καραμέλα έχει γίνει πια σε αυτο το Forum.Αν ήταν κλίκα ούτε που θα ήξερες τι είναι κεραία και το τι γίνεται στην Τριπολη.Εμεις θέλουμε να είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα όπου ο ένας να σέβεται τον αλλο και να βοηθανε ολοι.Αλλα μάλλον εσύ κάτι δεν κανείς σωστα.Για ψαξτο.Δεν μπορεί όλοι εμείς να κάνουμε λάθος και εσύ να είσαι σωστός.Δεν μπορει να θελουμε και να συνεργαζομαστε με ατομα και εκτος σχολης και να μην μπορουμε μαζι σου που εισαι και συμφοιτητης μας.Εισαι το μονο ατομο το οποιο εχει δειξει ενδιαφερον και εχει παραπονο απο εμας.
.



> Συγνώμη, δεν θα ξανασυμβεί και καλή επιτυχία στο έργο σας...


Σε ευχαριστούμε παρά πολυ. Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει επιτυχία.

----------


## pan-pan

zafevolution εγω ειμαι Τριπολη.Αν θες κανονιζουμε να παμε στο διπλο σημερα μεχρι τις 9 η αυριο οτι ωρα θες για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε.Οσο για το ποιος θα προσεχει το pc θα μαθουμε την γιαγια σου τα βασικα σε linux και οκ. :: 
(Μην ανησυχεις δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι καποιος συνεχεια εκει.Απλα χριεαζεται αν υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το pc να εχουμε προσβαση για να το διορθωσουμε.)

----------


## Zakk

Καλά ρε ποιοί νομίζετε ότι είστε?
Τι νομίζετε ότι κάνετε?
Την έχετε δεί όλοι παράγοντες και ιδιαίτερα οι admin?
Ρώτα παιδιά από το οικονομικό και τηλεπικοινωνίες γιατί των υπολογιστών είναι καμμένοι και θα δείς τι λένε για εσάς...
Δηλαδή όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί νομίζετε ότι μπορείτε να του την "πείτε" εσείς ένα σωρό καμμένοι?
Ποιός είναι ό Warchief που θα με κόψει?
Εγώ ερώτηση έκανα για καλύτερα και αυτός όπως όλοι οι 1οετής λένε απαντάει σε αυτό το forum με πολύ εγωισμό και μαγκιά...
Δηλαδή όποιος 1οετής θέλει να ασχοληθεί θα τον κράζετε?Εξάλλου δεν μπορείτε...
Επίσης όπως έχω πεί από την αρχή ότι λόγω ότι έτσι είναι το στύλ μου μιλάω λίγο καυστικά για καλύτερα και αφού ασχολιόμουν με το wireless.
Τώρα βέβαια εσείς δε σκέφτεστε γιατί δεν έχετε έννοιες με τα linksys και όχι μόνο για τα 100ευρώ, εβραίοι δεν είμαστε...
Να σου πώ να καταλάβετε:
Έγινε αυτό που έγινε με τα linksys,εντάξει δεν φταίει ο Βίκτωρας που έγινε αυτό με τα λεφτά, αλλά έχει κάποια ευθύνη, πόσο μάλιστα όταν από εμένα πήρε χέρι-χέρι τα λεφτά (όπως και από τον κριτς) και έκανε συναλλαγή δίχως εμπειρία..που συνεπάγεται επιπλέον ευθύνη.
Έρχεται να μιλήσει και θυμώνει λες και έχω προσωπικά μαζί του...
Μετά πάω να ρωτήσω στο forum τι θα γίνει άμα έρθει ο εξοπλισμός γιατί εμείς οι ******* πήγαμε και δώσαμε λεφτά χωρίς να ξέρουμε που θα στοχεύουμε και όπως είπα την τοπολογία του δικτύου, και παίρνω απαντήσεις από warchief που άσε μην αρχίσω την είδαμε όλοι..
Δεν ασχολήθηκε κανένας μα κανένας να έρθει και να μας πεί(και στον καθέναν ενδιαφερόμενο):φιλαράκο που μένεις?
-εκεί
-ωραία.Πότε μπορείς να έρθω για μετρήσεις και να δώ που μπορείς να πυροβολάς.
Έτσι γίνονται τα σωστά για μένα και κακώς και δεν υπάρχει και πάγιο για όποιον θα μπαίνει για το ταμείο του trwn και να μην βλέπουμε απαντήσεις για την omni του τύπου http://awmn.cslab.ntua.gr/forum/viewtop ... dc923a9b57
Γιατί εσύ πχ pan pan είπες ο θοδωρής σηκώνει μέχρι 6, στην ενημέρωση είπαν 12 πόσους είπαν.
Ρωτάω ρε φιλαράκο, σε βρίζω?
Πρίν καιρό είχατε πεί για συγκέντρωση να τα πούμε και μας γράψατε στα ....
Νομίζω πως στις συγκεντρώσεις πάνε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι
Με λίγα λόγια εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αφού κάποιος ασχολείται και ενδιαφέρεται θέλετε πάντα να του τη σπάτε και να το παίζετε ότι κάτι είσαστε στο uop, πως είσαστε οι αρχηγοί και οι εύθικτοι, χωρίς κάν να σας θίγουμε προσωπικά στη πραγματικότητα?
Μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε??????
Εγώ σας έθεσα τη γνώμη όλων των 1οετών φίλων μου που γνωρίζουν το θέμα η οποία είναι και δικιά μου.
Ώρα να απαντήσετε με επιχειρήματα και εσείς αν βρείτε απαντήσεις.

----------


## fotos

*ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ:*

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να λογοκρίνω και θέλω να ακούγονται όλες οι απόψεις και ο καθένας να μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπέρασματά του μόνος του, κρίνοντας από αυτά που λέγονται και όχι ακούγουνται, δεν θα σβήσω κανένα μήνυμα.

Απλά θα πώ το εξής:

Εάν κάποιος θελήσει να απαντήσει ας προσέξει καλά αυτά που θα πέι και ας τα σκεφτεί λίγο περισσότερο *πριν* πατήσει το submit. Αν πιστεύει ότι αυτά που γράφονται, τον ενοχλούν, μπορεί να απαντήσει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα μόνος του.

Αν το τραβήξετε στην λάθος κατεύθυνση θα κλειδώσω το θέμα, αφού θα δεν προσφέρει τίποτα ουσιαστικό πλέον.

Χαλαρώστε και πάμε παρακάτω για να φτιάξουμε αυτό το ρημάδι το δίκτυο, για το οποίο τσακωνώμαστε χωρίς λόγο.

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## papashark

> Καλά ρε ποιοί νομίζετε ότι είστε?
> Τι νομίζετε ότι κάνετε?
> Την έχετε δεί όλοι παράγοντες και ιδιαίτερα οι admin?
> ....
> ....
> ....
> Δεν ασχολήθηκε κανένας μα κανένας να έρθει και να μας πεί(και στον καθέναν ενδιαφερόμενο):φιλαράκο που μένεις?
> -εκεί
> -ωραία.Πότε μπορείς να έρθω για μετρήσεις και να δώ που μπορείς να πυροβολάς.
> ...


Πάντως εγώ εάν ήμουν moderator/admin θα σε είχα κόψει, κι ας είμαι έξω από τα χωράφια σου.

Ο τρόπος σου ίσως δεν είναι ο χειρότερος, αλλά καλός δεν είναι.

Μην το παίζεις αυτόκλητος δικηγόρος όλων, και μην απαιτείς πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να έχεις. Καλώς ή κακώς, κάποιοι ξεκίνησαν την ιστορία εκεί στην τρίπολη, καλοί, κακοί, αυτοί είναι. Έκαναν τα πρώτα έξοδα και έστησαν κάτι, είτε θα πρέπει να τους σεβαστείς είτε να πας να κάνεις δικό σου δίκτυο.

Η δημοκρατία στην τσέπη των άλλων έχει πεθάνει εδώ και καιρό....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Φώτο και πολύ απλά θα κάνω πως δεν είδα, δεν διάβασα, δεν άκουσα τίποτα.

Απλά θα προσθέσω ότι Zakk, είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη, οπότε για οποιεσδήποτε απορίες ή οτιδήποτε θες, μπορείς να μας βρεις. Δεν νομίζω να μας ζήτησες ποτέ συμβουλή ή οτιδήποτε άλλο και να σου αρνηθήκαμε. Πολύ καλύτερα θα βρούμε την άκρη από κοντά απ'ότι απο εδώ. 

Άλλωστε νομίζω ότι αυτό το κατάλαβες και αφού κάναμε την συζήτηση σχετικά με τα Linksys από κοντά

----------


## zafevolution

> zafevolution εγω ειμαι Τριπολη.Αν θες κανονιζουμε να παμε στο διπλο σημερα μεχρι τις 9 η αυριο οτι ωρα θες για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε.Οσο για το ποιος θα προσεχει το pc θα μαθουμε την γιαγια σου τα βασικα σε linux και οκ.
> (Μην ανησυχεις δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι καποιος συνεχεια εκει.Απλα χριεαζεται αν υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το pc να εχουμε προσβαση για να το διορθωσουμε.)


Λοιπόν sorry που δεν συναντηθήκαμε άλλα μου έτυχαν κάτι δουλείες και δεν μπορούσα..
Τώρα είμαι αθήνα και θα ξανακατέβω το σαβ/ριακο που μας έρχεται..
Παίζει και ένα σενάριο να κατέβω απο πέμπτη οπότε θα σας ενημερώσω έγκαιρα για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε..
Θα κανονίσω και με τον Jheremias αν είναι..
Αν θέλει κάποιος ας μου στείλει το κινητό του σε pm για να βρεθούμε..
papazaf αν θέλεις μιας και γνωριζόμαστε, χεχε  ::  
Λοιπόν τα λέμε..

----------


## Zakk

Ok.Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Γιατί σε ρώτησα ήρεμα και απάντησες ήρεμα και έτσι μου έδωσες να καταλάβω για τα Linksys. Απλά αμα έρθεις στη θέση μου δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να συγκρατηθείς, αφού τις περισσότερς φορές διακρίνω μια κακόγουστη ειρωνία.
Απλά μια υποσημείωση:γύρω στα 5 σπίτια πρωτοετών(5-6 πρωτοετής) που ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν και μερικοί από αυτούς διαθέτουν και extra pc για routing κτλ καθώς και λεφτά για τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό (κεραίες,linsys,cisco..) δεν σχηματίζουν και την καλύτερη άποψη μόλις βλέπουν και ακούν τσακωμούς και τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.
Και αυτό σιγά σιγά πάει και σε άλλους.
Απλά έτσι κατά τη γνώμη μου δίκτυο δεν επεκτείνεται.
Για αυτό ή μιλάμε ήρεμα και κόσμια και αρχίζουμε ομαδική-με τα μούτρα-δουλειά, ή συνεχίζουμε το snobing και το κράξιμο και φτιάχνουν κάθε 2 σπίτια και από 15 δίκτυα.

----------


## zafevolution

Ρε παιδιά μη τσακώνεστε γιατί δεν θα πάει μπροστά ποτέ το δίκτυο..
Πρέπει όλοι να δουλέψουμε ομαδικά έτσι ώστε να γίνει γρήγορη και πάνω απο όλα σωστή δουλειά..
Μη ξεχνάτε οτι το δίκτυο πρέπει να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και αφου φύγουν τα παιδιά που είναι φοιτητές και ασχολούνται αυτη τη στιγμή με το θέμα αυτό..
Οπότε καλό είναι αυτοί που μένουν μόνιμα στην Τρίπολη να γίνουν AP έτσι ώστε όταν θα φύγουν τα παιδιά απο το UOP, το δίκτυο να μην κοπεί σε χίλια κομμάτια..
Λοιπόν παιδιά εγώ θα γίνω στάνταρ πάντως..
Το σαβ/ριακο πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ζητήσουμε τι θα κάνουμε..
οκ?

----------


## fotos

> δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να συγκρατηθείς, αφού τις περισσότερς φορές διακρίνω μια κακόγουστη ειρωνία.


Kαι εμείς βρε Zakk γιατί πρέπει να συγκρατηθούμε όταν διαβάζουμε αυτά που γράφεις (τα οποία είναι κατηγορίες!), και μάλιστα σε ένα δημόσιο forum; Μήπως πρέπει να συγκρατηθείς και εσύ λιγάκι και να έρθεις να μας βρείς να συζητήσουμε;




> Το σαβ/ριακο πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ζητήσουμε τι θα κάνουμε.. οκ?


Δυστυχώς αυτό το weekend θα ανέβω Αθήνα για μουσικούς λόγους και θα επιστρέψω Κυριακή. Οπότε μια συνάντηση (παραδοσιακού τύπου) δεν είναι εφικτή. Προτείνω μια ανοιχτή συζήτηση μέσω irc. Περισσότερα εδώ.

Φιλικά,
-fot

----------


## loser

1) Το αν εκφράζεις την άποψη όλων των 1οετών άστο να το κρίνουν άλλοι
2) εγώ προσωπικά πότε δεν έκραξα κανέναν που θέλησε να ασχοληθεί (και νομίζω ότι κανένας από τους συναδέλφους μου το έχει κάνει). Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να τους στέλνω να ψάξουν πριν αρχίσουν τις ερωτήσεις και να συζητάω μαζί τους γα τις απορίες τους(μάλιστα και διάφορες ώρες όπως τότε μαζί στο Mondo).
3) Το αν συμμετείχες σε μια ομαδική που ήταν αποτυχία και δεν πήγες σε μαγαζί να αγοράσεις τα μηχανήματα που θές είναι άσχετο και δεν νομίζω να μας ενδιαφέρει
4) Το να έρθουν 5,6,7,.... *φοιτητές*  και να πουν θα κάνω εγώ κόμβο το σπίτι μου δεν έχει νόημα αφού σε 4,5,6 χρόνια αυτός θα φύγει και τότε τι θα γίνουν όσοι πέφτουν από του???????????? Για αυτό, όπως έχουμε εξηγήσει πολλές φορές, ψάχνουμε για μόνιμους κόμβους
5)κανείς δεν σου απαγόρευσε ποτέ να γίνεις κόμβος : πάρε εξοπλισμό και γίνε, και σύντομα ή μέσω άλλου παρόμιου κόμβου ή μέσω BB θα είσαι στο δύκτιο.
6) νομίζω ότι όλα τα παραπάνω είναι θέματα που έχουμε συζητήσει ξανά και ξανά και ξανά δεν νομίζω ότι καταλήγουν πουθενά. Αν θές περισσότερες απαντήσεις ξέρεις που θα με βρείς (θα προτιμούσα μια όμορφη κουβεντά παρά να μου απαντήσεις εδώ)
7) αν κοίταζες λίγο παλιότερα posts θα έβλεπες ότι ένα ap μπορεί πρακιτκά και συκώνει 12-16 clients ανάλογα για πιο μιλάμε
 ::  όσο αφορά ενήμερωση για το δύκτιο μπορέις να την βρείς ανά πάσα στιγμή στο http://www.trwn.gr ή απλά να μας ρωτήσεις


THX την υπομονή, αν νομίζετει ότι το παρατράβηξα σβήστε το
ZAK μήπως έχεις εκείνο το cd που σου ζήτησα στο mail

----------


## Mika

zakk,
αν κοιταξεις πιο προσεκτικα το φορουμ του awmn θα δεις οτι οταν καποιο ατομο προκαλει πολυ με αυτα που γραφει και βεβαια εχει την ωριμοτητα να το παραδεχτει (αφου ειμαστε ολοι φανταζομαι πανω απο 18 χρoνων) τοτε απλα απεχει λιγο απο το φορουμ οπως εκανε ο παπασαρκ προσφατως... λες οτι ετσι ειναι ο τονος σου και οτι ετσι μιλας γενικως... κριμα αλλα αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει αποδεκτο απο τους αλλους ειναι απλο.

αν θελουν οι υπολοιποι πρωτοετεις μπορουν να γραφτουν μονοι τους και να τα πουνε...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επειδή βλέπω ότι θα συνεχίσουν οι αντιπαραθέσεις, το κλειδωνω.
Άμα κάποιος έχει αντίρηση, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm

----------

